# My indoor 6x3x3



## chris00144 (Nov 10, 2015)

Just upgrading my tegus indoor cage had to stay little small for space reasons. she has an outdoor enclosure for late spring and summer when she's very active anyways.check it out so far 








 

 still not complete


----------



## ballpythoncrazy (Nov 10, 2015)

That's awesome! I wish I could build something cool like this. The fact that I can't build is really the only thing keeping me from getting a tegu. That takes a lot of talent and hard work


----------



## Chris23039 (Nov 14, 2015)

Your over thinking it mate, it's as easy as a wooden frame screwed together and some plywood nailed to it


----------



## Chris23039 (Nov 14, 2015)

I do like your little ramp up bit


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 14, 2015)

The ramp is bomb. 

For the person that can't build or find a builder, a metal cattle tank'll do just fine. Totally practical, but will work with 1/2 or 1 inch mesh on top.


----------



## chris00144 (Nov 23, 2015)

Added a vent Sanded and painted Almost complete just need to polyurethane outside of cage and couple more things on the inside


----------



## chris00144 (Nov 24, 2015)

giant piece of cork bark screwed into ramp and slate stone


----------



## chris00144 (Nov 24, 2015)

Slate stone is Raised over ground lv with scrap wood to have substrate away from window


----------



## chris00144 (Nov 24, 2015)

and stone shelve as well where over head heat lights should heat slate stone stones for belly warmth


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 24, 2015)

A soon to be very very content tegu.


----------



## Chris23039 (Nov 25, 2015)

Looks good


----------



## chris00144 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------

